# Goat in labor but not kidding...i'm not kidding!



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

:/ Penni, the goat that looks like she swallowed a tank and now on day 156 is in labor.....she thinks.....
I made a 3:45 barn check this morning and she was moaning and hunching up every couple of minutes so I got DH out of bed to make coffee and started my barn watch but then she went to bed and to sleep like nothing happened. WHAT THE?? So I came back to the house and the warm fire and went back at 630 and she was restless and had an ocasional contraction but not often.
These too stopped and she went to sleep while I froze my rear off watching her.
I milked at 8 and did the other chores and checked on her every so often. Nothing.
I made her go out in the sunshine as the barn was dang cold.
She fussed and went back to the barn. At noon she had only an ocasional contraction so I gloved up and went in for a look see. Slow and easy till I got all the way to the back but nothing in there.
Finally I found the pinkie size circle on the botton of the birth canal and figured that was the very closed cervex.
I called my Vet Friend that is also a dairy goat raiser, shower and judge and told her what was going on.
She said my goat was NOT kidding and I needed to get the contractions stopped ASAP before she hurt her self.
I gave her Banamine as directed and then she said to take her for a walk to distract her.

Have you ever tried to take a tank for a walk when she did NOT want to go? :crazy

She said the doe should go ahead and dilate and kid normally in a day or two.
Have you ever heard of this before?

This is the same doe that got big (but not this big) last year but never kidded. I milked her all year.
This time she has a soft puffy vulva though and last year it was tiny and tight.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Believe I would be giving this girl lute.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

if she's at her due date why stop labor? I'd induce it...


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

If you indeed have a "for sure" due date, and she is showing signs of impending birth, give her 2cc of Lute and induce labor. I would also start giving her Calcium. The longer you wait, the bigger those kids are getting, and if they are tangled up, you will have a mess on your hands.


----------



## Judys (Feb 19, 2009)

I think lute and calcium is in order too


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

As much as the thought of inducing scares me I'd have to agree Lute and calcium it's a lot better than a way over due doe who's stressed out and you end up fishing for dead kids trust me that is not PLEASANT :yuck :ick

just ask mom we had to fish for dead ones last year not something I wanna repeat!!!

:yeahthat


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a call in to the vet now asking for lute and a calcium injection.
this vet has never induced labor on a goat. 
I told him it is done all the time and she is tuckered and needs to get those kids out of there.

I am positive of her due date and it was the 2nd.
she has a slight bloody discharge now but it is probably because I went in.

I just gat the call and am getting the stuff. Milt is going for it now.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

She is still having mild contractions. She wanted out so I let her and she goes outside and calls and calls.

What or who is she calling for?

When I give her the shots, how long before they take effect?

I have been up sense 3:30 AM and am getting very tired right now and I know she is.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it is aprox 12 hrs do you have oxytocin so you can help by putting on your hand to open the cervix if need be?


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

No I don't have that..
Right now I am so MAD......yeah...foaming at the mouth MAD at the vet.

I told him several times I wanted injectable calcium and he sent a giant tube of CMPK which I already have, and sent instructions to force a 4th of that tube down her.

WANNA COME TRY THAT? That crap burns like fire! I did get some of mine down her earlier and I told him that. THE JERK!!! She acted like I killed her too.

Gotta go give a shot now.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Corky take that cmpk squeeze it out and mix it into a liquid with some gator aid or kool ade or even water and then add some snow cone syrup or something to make it palatable.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

I squirted more in her mouth and she painted the stall walls with it.
Then I gave her the shot and she called me a name I can't repeat so I am going to bed and cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah am so sorry get some rest and she will too now with the banamine and tomorrow will be a new day.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

vets suck... as a rule anyhow... *sigh* I'm sorry you're going through all this...


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Sometimes the start and stop labor indicates mal positioned kids.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Whitney said:


> Sometimes the start and stop labor indicates mal positioned kids.


Whitney.......shhhhhhh!!! :duh :groan

Now....what did your Mama tell you? :nooo

I hope the lute does not take 12 hours because she has a pinkish red discharge and is calling her kids and nickering to her sides and licking them already. It's going to be a very long night. :sigh


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

cariboujaguar said:


> vets suck... as a rule anyhow... *sigh* I'm sorry you're going through all this...


I'm glad the vet I use doesn't suck. My friend had to take her older pregnant doe to him today because she had tooth abcesses on both sides of her mouth. He floated her teeth and lanced the abcesses without a general anesthetic because of her pregnancy, gave her a pennicillin shot and actually prescribed the correct amount of days to continue the antibiotic. He actually listens to goat breeders and bought himself a copy of Goat Medicine. 
Your goat does sound like she's getting close to kidding. Kathie


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

cariboujaguar said:


> vets suck... as a rule anyhow... *sigh* I'm sorry you're going through all this...


yeah..sometimes we vets have to keep reminding ourselves we are human too, just like everyone...*smile*

..and as a general rule, could we keep comments like this to ourselves- or if we have to, PM them to the person? Publicly bashing groups of people for a few others' bad choices really helps no-one.
Thanks.

Corky..I hope your doe kids very soon - sorry your vet is so stubborn and obviously didn't listen to you.

*Edited to add: I apologize if I am a bit touchy right now...SO many things are going wrong starting with losing Sophie to losing a lamb despite several hours of battling what we *think* may have been frothy bloat/entero to losing our whole bee colony...and now possible mastitis in Sophie's sweet 2 year old daughter. I just feel like I am failing at it all. ...and the comment above hit rather hard. I am usually quite thick-skinned


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Until you can get some CMPK injectable, you should be able to get 23% Calcium Gluconate at a feed store, TSC, or such. It is given SQ just like the CMPK, but the Calcium will help with the labor. I give 30cc (divided) every 2 hours. You need to keep checking her, and when that Cervix is open, check the position of the kids. Hope it turns out well for you. It's a shame that the majority of vets don't know how to treat goats - or don't care to.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

I PM DVM Mommy but would like to publically appologize as well. I'm nursing a baby so typing one handed, and never sleeping of course, so I keep things short and simple which often times makes things come across more harsh then I intend. I was also speaking through Skype with my mother who's in China and not really paying attention to what I was saying LOL so I am sorry, not all vets suck, just mine LOL but I just found a new office so I'm hoping they will be nicer and smarter... so back on topic...

would 'teat stimulation' induce labor like nipple stimuli is supposed to with women?


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

Whitney said:


> Sometimes the start and stop labor indicates mal positioned kids.


Yep! just got in from a long day and night of this and it was true for me.

my doe was sure she was going to kid earlier today so I rushed home right after work after checking on her a couple times today. when I got home for the day and sat there watching her she would start and stop. get serious and then go back to eating. The was she was acting earlier today I was sure I would be in the house at a decent time today. Wrong!!

when she finally got opened enough for me to check there was a kid in the wrong position. it's head was cranked in the wrong direction and both front legs were back. So after I fixed it she came out and then 3 boys.
not too happy about only 1 girl but glad everyone made it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Corky any thing happen ?? Praying it is all ok and you have gotten some rest.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

KJFarm said:


> It's a shame that the majority of vets don't know how to treat goats - or don't care to.


Yeah...that shame comes from the univeristy level where it just isn't taught. Think economics (not saying it is right)...but the money is in the cows/equine world. The sheep/goats get shoved to the side. A whole host of issues comes into play, but money drives a huge part of it..and why you see few sheep/goat classes, why there are only a handful of drugs available to use "on label", versus "off-label"...as the drug companies have no incentive to do the research..etc, etc, etc.

My hope is that changes as people see the value of goats and the fact that goat/lamb is actually the most eaten red meat outside of the US. As interest in goats starts to increase here in the US (as it already has), more vets will hopefully jump on board and get interested. There is only so much time a vet has in a day and the profession is SO demanding emotionally, mentally,phyisically, that it comes as no surprise that our profession has one of the highest suicide rates of all job classes. I cannot imagine my full time colleagues having even a "breather" to study up and "learn" goats/sheep in their small animal field..or equine, or bovine..etc. I am fortunate to be part-time at the clinic, and have you experienced goat people "teach" me as well 
It also is true I think that the vets that do invest the time and gain knowledge have the goats (sheep, alpacas, whatever...)

And thanks Ashley for PM'ing and apologizing here...I PM'ed you back...though again, I am not angry..really just got more hurt by it then anything... I do understand the frustration though...even the large animal colleagues around here by me, have not really been able to help (like this board has).

Corky...how's your doe? Anything??


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

When the Boer goat industry came here and was booming, and those goats were priced at $50,000 and better, there were some vets that became more interested. Now, that the Boer market has waned, we're kinda back where we started. I am blessed to have a "goat" vet close to me, she has raised Alpines for over 40 years, and we have a relatively new vet here in town, who is very interested in learning about goats.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Where I live we have nothing for a goat vet. The only one who knows a little is a bovine vet who refuses do deal with goats. sigh.

My small animal vet used to own sheep, so he offers advice when I ask, but he doesn't really want to actually work on the goats. (he doesn't do farm calls). He has been retired for several years and does part time office calls for small animals. He does very little surgery, just spays and such, but he can be a wealth of info. I wish I had known him when we was truly practicing.

Good luck with your doe. I had that happen with on of mine. She ended up having an enormous buckling, at day 148. Both were fine, but she was very sore for a few days.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

First, there are vets and there are vets.
I have had three vets that I dearly loved and as many that I did not.

I am sure that is true with Med DRs too.
I will say that the one I love most is a fairly poor man and works way too many hours in a profession that is downright dangerous.
I did not call him as he is too far away and to be honest they have raised their prices out of my pocketbook range.

The first one I called is a Friend and she did not see the goat of course.
The second is a good goat vet but he was on duty way too far away and he called someone else that then called me.
And yes, it ticked me off that he did NOT listen but ....oh well.

Now, I gave her the lute last night. Thanks girls. It was the right thing to do and if I had not been so tired yesterday I would have known that.

She was in labor all day but not bad. She slept good and at 3:30 this morning started labor in ernest but then....stopped again.
I got Milt up and gloved up and went in and felt something in the birth canal but could not tell what as she still was not dilated well.
I waited. She finally started again and after another hour I went in again.
she had pushed the cervex way too far forward. I worked my fingers around and around it feeling till I felt a .......BUTT!!!!. dang!
By the time I got her dilated enough to get my hand along side it ran smack dab into a bag. different kid. Double dang! So now I knew why all the start stop labor anyway. Train wreck! I suspected as much.
I got the bag pushed back without even breaking it believe it or not and I finally got back far enough to hook a hoof and bring it out and then the other one but I could not get the hocks out so I ran my fingers around and around again till I got them out but then no more progress so I kept at it till I finally saw a tail and pulled down and out slid a very long 8 and 1/4lb buckling...sundgau of course.
She was cleaning him up and I was helping and resting while DH weighed him and we did the navel thing. she showed no signs of any more labor but I remembered that bag. Milt said she was done and I said fat chance!
I went back in and found the bag and popped it and found front feet and a nose. YEA!!!!!! She started pushing as soon as I got hold of the kid so I just relaxed my arm and let her push it and the kid out.
Another buckling....also 8 and 1/4 lbs and sund....what?...NO? White face with pink nose and mouth and black jacket and snow white pants on.

I forget which cou....that is.

While we were cleaning him up she finally went into labor again and could not get the kid out so.....in I go again.....Another butt! come on now!
I untangled this one and SHE slid right out. I did have to go swing her and then suction her for quite a while before there were no more bubble sounds.
I really think she is just fine and.....sundgau of course. 7 and 1/2 lbs.
she was ordered in advance so she is sold.

Anyway. I can't thank you all enough for the training you have given me over the years. I was still panicked with that first one but I knew not to pull till she was dilated and how to help her do that.( it took so long I did expect him to be dead though)
Thanks to all of you I have three healthy babies. see...


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Oops, forgot the third one was hiding in that pic. here is all three.
The doe is the one with the star on her forehead.

what color is that buck


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

I am so happy that things went well (fairly) and that everyone is healthy. Congrats! Thanks for posting the details. We are on baby watch here (today is 150) and I am nervous. This is only my second kidding. Every time someone posts about mixed up kids, it scares the bejeebers out of me. But knowing what you/they did to correct the problem helps. 
I don't care what color that little fellow is with the white pants, I love those britches!


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Corky - great job and great save of what might have been lost kids. I know you and your girl are both really tired right now so get some rest and enjoy your new kids.
Ginger


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful kids! Great job handling the difficult birth too!

I love those white britches. He's such a cutie. Don't feel bad, i could never remember which cou it was either! I love his face marking. Looks kind of like an old outhouse door.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a friend that raises yaks in Maine.
I told him I had to stop associating with him cause now my goat gave birth to a yak. :rofl

Oh yeah....I also stepped into a hole the goats dug and twisted my ankle bad. I birthed the last goat crawling on my knees in the birthing muck.
Also the doe squirted me a couple of times. Yeah...I was beautiful! :nooo :biggrin


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations on handling a difficult delivery! :crazy 
As frustrated as we get with our vets, remember that they are doing their best. Lack of sleep, a newborn, and anxious about your goat is a lot of stress. I hope things ease up for you, Corky. Enjoy your new, CUTE! kids!! Cindy


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful kids! I'm so glad that is over for you! Is it cou noir?


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

doublebowgoats said:


> Beautiful kids! I'm so glad that is over for you! Is it cou noir?


Danged if I know. :shrug2


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Corky,
Very relieved that things turned out well for you and your doe!!!


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Am also thinking cou noir..."black neck" right? I've never seen one. If he isn't that...pied ??? ? Cute either way.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

So glad for the great outcome Corky!! Get some much deserved rest. Beautiful kids by the way!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrads!! Glad it all turned out well and you were able to get those kids out. Great job.
Theresa


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WOW Corky GREAT SAVE!! what a wonderful job you did and yes thanks for posting all the details it helps us all. Beautiful kids and don't think you can call it cou anything because of the white legs


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra said:


> WOW Corky GREAT SAVE!! what a wonderful job you did and yes thanks for posting all the details it helps us all. Beautiful kids and don't think you can call it cou anything because of the white legs


OK, first....this is an American Alpine. to be registered if someone wants him but....

He has a saanan back half.
A sundgau front half (except for the head)
and a yak head. Sooooo if I register him what will the color be?

Thats why I always have sundgau. It makes registering so much easier. :lol

the other two will be a breeze. :biggrin


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

> COU NOIR (coo nwah) - literally "black neck" black front quarters and white hindquarters


This is all ADGA or Alpines International had to say, nothing about legs on there that I could see. You could always call to be sure though.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Beth.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

What a great job, Corky! 
Congratulations. It feels so good to be able to get done and look around and know you saved babies and possibly a doe that otherwise would have died.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Aweomse job Corky Glad to hear that all the babies are fine.... I sure do like that lil buck!!! and GREAT SAVE on your part if you hadn't thought something was up with her and acted the way you did she might well be in serious trouble by now.... by the way did I mention that I sureeeeeeeeeeee do like that lil buck!!!


Brandi


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

:lol Yes but....do you like the buck? :rofl
Yes, he is unusual whatever color he is.
Quite a change from my intirely sundgau herd I can tell you that.
the closest we came was his Dam which is a broken sundgau with a white splash on her side and another buckling born here this year which also was broken but with a white belt. Most are just perfect sundgau.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I think he is a nice looking little boy! He can come visit my Alpine does any time. :yes

Sheryl


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Great job Corky!


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

looks like the doe ran out of 'sundgau' paint halfway through that boy lol they're all cute!


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

cariboujaguar said:


> looks like the doe ran out of 'sundgau' paint halfway through that boy lol they're all cute!


 :lol Thats what I thought. the front half is sundgau up to the face. 
Yep, she did not order enough paint. Probably thought she would just have twins. :rofl


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

:handclap CONGRATS !!! VERY Beautiful BIG healthy kid's !!!!!!!!!

What's with all the Triplets and butt's first ?? :tearhair 
I have the 4 set's triplets so far and 2 butt's first .


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations on a wonderful job, Corky! I thought there was going to be a sad ending to this. You did GREAT! I LOVE that lil buck! He is adorable, even if he does have a yak-head...(which I don't see... looks like a goat to me! And that white back end! You dipped him in bleach, didn't ya? ) 

I have always wanted a sundgau... I finally had one born 2 years ago, but she is a broken sundgau... (sounds like there is something wrong with her, when I say "broken." lol. She is just beautiful! (thru my eyes anyway, and nope... I am not partial at all...-yeah right.)
We too, have had keester-first triplets this year... maybe they lost their lil birthing road maps? (shrugs) Happy that all 4 are doing just fine! Congrats again! Feels GOOD, doesn't it?


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes it does feel good that the thing I feared the most happened and both the goats and I survived it.....this time.
every year I feel like a beginner.

the other goat folks in this area look up to me and that scares me to death.

I am in no way good enough to lead. I am a follower.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow and Whew Corky! What an ordeal.......Great job with the delivery! :woohoo Awwwwwww........Those babies are way tooooo cute!


----------

